# Prender PC cuando se prende la notebook , se puede ?



## lornal (Mar 29, 2016)

Hola a todos.
Hay alguna forma de vincular el encendido de la notebook hacia una fuente de PC?

Es decir que cuando se prenda la notebook de forma normal (apretando su botón de encendido) automáticamente se prenda una fuente de PC (que obviamente esta conectada a 220 v) y que cuando se apague la notebook también apague la fuente.

Espero puedan evacuar mi duda.

Saludos!
lornal


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 29, 2016)

Podrías simplemente utilizar los 5V de cualquier puerto USB para activar un relay que conecte la alimentación de la fuente, ya puenteada entre cable verde y negro para que arranque.
Saludos!


----------



## ruben90 (Mar 29, 2016)

Así quedaría, espero te sirva.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Mar 30, 2016)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Podrías simplemente utilizar los 5V de cualquier puerto USB para activar un relay que conecte la alimentación de la fuente, ya puenteada entre cable verde y negro para que arranque.
> Saludos!



Habría que probar primero si los puertos no quedan activos cuándo la note está apagada


----------



## naxito (Mar 30, 2016)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Habría que probar primero si los puertos no quedan activos cuándo la note está apagada


Pero se puede cambiar entrando en la bios y ahi se configura las opciones de energia de los puertos del notebook. Saludos


----------



## lornal (Mar 30, 2016)

muchas gracias! voy a probar apenas compre las cosas.

No entiendo mucho el diagrama asi que veré de pedirle ayuda a ayala, lucho lo debés conocer jeje


y una duda sobre lo que planteo ska_gatotw :

Los puertos USB deberian quedar activos solo cuando la note esta en marcha (con sistema cargado) y dejar de tirar 5v cuando se apaga el sistema, verdad? sino quedaría alimentando la fuente constantemente.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 30, 2016)

lornal dijo:


> muchas gracias! voy a probar apenas compre las cosas.
> 
> No entiendo mucho el diagrama asi que veré de pedirle ayuda a ayala, lucho lo debés conocer jeje
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que conozco a Ayala! 
El montaje es muy simple, podría hacerse hasta sin placa, con la técnica araña o Manhattan y luego meter todo en una cajita.
Los componentes los conseguís en cualquier parte por poca plata.
Respecto a la configuración de los puertos USB, es tal cual lo decís, y si no está así por defecto, hay que configurarlo desde la BIOS como ya te han dicho.
Saludos!


----------



## lornal (Mar 30, 2016)

Ahi me fije y esta notebook con sistema apagado no tira voltaje en el usb. solo lo tira cuando está encendida.

voy a tratar de no marearme e ir de a poco. mi conocimiento de electronica es casi nulo asi que terminos como "tecnica araña y manhattan" me suenan más a pelicula de marvel.

la idea es hacer algo simple, que no lleve mucho tiempo. el proyecto es para transformar una notebook en PC de escritorio. Ya está todo armado, solo falta armar este encendido conjunto entre mother y fuente de PC. Aclaro que la fuente es solo para alimientar 2 ventiladores y el led de encendido y por una cuestion de estetica para que el gabinete quede armado con fuente.

Gracias lucho, saludos!

si te dedicas a la electronica y vivis en la plata me gustaria tener tu contacto. no sé si trabajas de esto o solo es un hobby.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 30, 2016)

Hola, tendrás problemas quizás cuando ocurra el apagado de la PC. No sé que sistema operativo correrá. Pero si fuerzas el apagado, quizás sea una mala idea.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 30, 2016)

¿La fuente de PC está en un PC o es para alimentar otra cosa?
Si es para arrancar un PC puedes hacer un wake ON lan


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 30, 2016)

El montaje Araña o Manhattan es una forma de interconectar componentes sin el empleo de placas de circuito impreso.
Se sueldan "en el aire" directamente los terminales de los componentes y es una técnica muy util para los prototipos y pruebas ya que se ahorra mucho tiempo y dinero.
Al margen de los circuitos de prueba, la técnica araña se emplea por ejemplo en amplificadores valvulares, equipos de radio y un montón de dispositivos súper complejos sin ningún tipo de problema. 
Es un verdadero arte.

Soy aficionado a la electrónica, contá con lo que te pueda ayudar. 
Saludos!


----------



## yorsk2004 (Mar 30, 2016)

Como dice Scooter, algunas tarjetas madre de computadores traen una función llamada Wake On LAN, que permiten encendido remoto por el puerto LAN, deberías verificar en la BIOS si tu tarjeta tiene esta opción.


----------



## lornal (Mar 30, 2016)

En éste caso la fuente de pc solo alimenta dos ventiladores y un par de led. ..no esta conectada a ninguna placa base de pc de escritorio. La opcion de encendido por lan no iria en este proyecto. 

Guidino roberto, por que dices que puede haber problema en el apagado??
El sistema de la notebook va a correr con win7.

Gracias lucho por la info


----------



## lornal (Abr 6, 2016)

Hola amigos. Al final lo hice segun el diagrama de la imagen. Lo comparto para quien le sirva. Y para los mas entendidos le hechan un ojo a ver si esta bien hecho. Si bien ya lo probé y funciona perfecto me gustaría su opinion.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## analogico (Abr 6, 2016)

lornal dijo:


> Hola amigos. Al final lo hice segun el diagrama de la imagen. Lo comparto para quien le sirva. Y para los mas entendidos le hechan un ojo a ver si esta bien hecho. Si bien ya lo probé y funciona perfecto me gustaría su opinion.
> 
> Saludos y gracias



le falta el diodo de protecion


----------



## lornal (Abr 6, 2016)

El diodo que protege? La notebook? Y en que caso protege? Adjunto imagen con diodo..esta bien??


----------



## analogico (Abr 6, 2016)

no se entiende el dibujo

pero en el primer circuito posteado en este hilo sale el  rele con el diodo


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 6, 2016)

lornal dijo:


> En éste caso la fuente de pc solo alimenta dos ventiladores y un par de led. ..no esta conectada a ninguna placa base de pc de escritorio. La opcion de encendido por lan no iria en este proyecto.
> 
> Guidino roberto, por que dices que puede haber problema en el apagado??
> El sistema de la notebook va a correr con win7.
> ...




Pero si podes hacerlo directamente con el puerto usb sin requerir de la fuente...
Cuantos led son y que tipo de led?
Tenes cooler de 5vcc y tiran bastante bien... es mas, la base refrigerante de mi notebook trae dos led en el acrilico y 4 cooler


----------



## lornal (Abr 6, 2016)

En el primer diagrama hay resistencias y transistores tambien..pero en ese diagrama el rele corta directamente el 220 de la fuente. La conexion que hice yo puentea la ficha de la fuente en 5 volt, cable negro y verde, es mas "sencillo".
Ya se que se podria alimentar todo desde la notebook pero este proyecto se arma así, con fuente de pc, y como todo proyecto personal a veces termina siendo medio " loco" y personal la forma de conectar las cosas. Sigo a la espera de que alguien pueda decirne si para hacer un simple puente en el encendido de la fuente es necesario el diodo de protección. El circuito dibujado es bastante burdo pero ya está probado y funciona perfecto, lo q me gustaría saber es si es necesario ese diodo para proteger la notebook.
Saludos


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 6, 2016)

Si queres proteger el puerto, desqcoplq con un opto transistor y listo... mejor proteccion que es no se me ocurre


----------



## ruben90 (Abr 6, 2016)

Pues si te funciona, excelente. El diodo se utiliza para protección del transistor o en este caso el puerto usb, debido que al apagar él relevados, aún circula corriente por este y el diodo recircularlo esta corriente por él relevados hasta que desaparezca.


----------



## analogico (Abr 6, 2016)

si funciona es por que esta bien,


 tu pediste opiniones y  te sugueri agregar el diodo de proteccion
pero como el dibujo es demasiado burdo no puedo determinar la orientacion correcta del diodo

pero si lo agregaste y te funciono es por que esta bien



el diodo protege contra los voltajes inversos que genera la bobina  al desconectar
la energia
de seguro en google encuentras mejores explicaciones como esta http://www.inventable.eu/introduccion-a-los-reles/


----------



## lornal (Abr 10, 2016)

Gracias ruben90.. ME aclaraste muy bien la duda. Y gracias a todos por su ayuda, el proyecto ya esta armado y quedó muy bien.


----------

